# 5 Must Read 2014 FISHING REPORTS NJ



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

Sykk Physhs - 4/26/14 – Catch and Release Stripers - Fishing Reports NJ

Adam Bomb - 5/7/14 – Epic Tile Fishing - Fishing Reports NJ

ElaineB – 7/8/2014 - Mega Fluke- Fishing Reports NJ 

Bounty Hunter - 9/5/2014 - Seabass Limits - Fishing Reports NJ 

Doris Mae - 10/1/2014 - Mahi and Tuna - Fishing Reports NJ


----------

